# Another Ranger



## the tinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Just when I figure I'm done with the bikes. . . After a couple fun days of selling at Memory Lane, I'm loading up the truck for the ride home. Two minutes from hitting the road, I notice a young fellow has set up across from me. I spot two old frames. A 30's Schwinn and a Ranger.


I'm out of this hobby as far as buying anymore bikes. Don't want them. But Rangers have a soft spot in my heart. I had a black pre-war Ranger back 1963 that was a favorite. My wife keeps the money while we're at swaps. Had to go back to the truck and ask her for the $140 for this frame. She said, as she handed me the cash, "I thought you were done with bikes?" "Yeah, but Honey, it's a Ranger." Already started sanding it down this morning. Going to paint it black.



 Maybe put a Monark springer on it.  just like the old days. Here's a Ranger I did a few years back. It's on the shop ceiling.






















72, but I'm still a kid at heart. . . .


----------



## tacochris (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow, now THAT is a display!  Looks like a TGI Fridays in there!  haha


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 27, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Just when I figure I'm done with the bikes. . . After a couple fun days of selling at Memory Lane, I'm loading up the truck for the ride home. Two minutes from hitting the road, I notice a young fellow has set up across from me. I spot two old frames. A 30's Schwinn and a Ranger.View attachment 1485828
> 
> I'm out of this hobby as far as buying anymore bikes. Don't want them. But Rangers have a soft spot in my heart. I had a black pre-war Ranger back 1963 that was a favorite. My wife keeps the money while we're at swaps. Had to go back to the truck and ask her for the $140 for this frame. She said, as she handed me the cash, "I thought you were done with bikes?" "Yeah, but Honey, it's a Ranger." Already started sanding it down this morning. Going to paint it black.View attachment 1485795
> 
> ...




I had a similar experience when my wife said, "I thought that you were finished with hookers."  This one was dressed up like the Lone Ranger.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 28, 2021)

Hung the frame between a couple oak trees I planted two years ago. Painted it and will let it set in the shed until January. Will make a nice winter project.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 28, 2021)

Two years? You missed your calling as an arborist!


----------



## ricobike (Sep 28, 2021)

Bike collecting is an illness for which there is no cure.  But I'm sure your wife has figured this out by now .


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2021)

ricobike said:


> Bike collecting is an illness for which there is no cure.  But I'm sure your wife has figured this out by now .



Amen!!!!! Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 28, 2021)

MY WIFE SAID NOT A NOTHER BICYCLE !!! BICYCLE LARRY.. ALLWAYS LOVE THE BLUE HAWTHOREN YOU DONE UP TINGER DAVE AND THE ROAD MASTER IS SWEET TO  !!!!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2021)

ricobike said:


> Bike collecting is an illness for which there is no cure.  But I'm sure your wife has figured this out by now .



My wife will ask me if Im going picking or hunting and I usually will say no.....because its not that Im afraid I wont find anything, its because I KNOW I will find something and then Im screwed.  
Every bike I buy is always "the last one".


----------

